# suche anschluss zum biken am sonntag den 02.07. in nürnberger umgebung



## oli30 (29. Juni 2006)

hallo an alle aus dem nürnberger raum. suche noch eine gelegenheit zum biken am sonntag. falls wer lust hat meldet euch.
oli


----------



## dienici (29. Juni 2006)

Hi Olli,

wo soll´s denn hingehn. Evtl. wäre ich interessiert 

Sag bescheid

Gruß Nici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

Schon 'ne ungefähre Richtung ins Aussicht? Vielleicht fahre ich auch mit, vorausgesetzt, es hört mal wieder auf zu pissen.  

Riddick


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2006)

Sonntag 11Uhr, ca. 2 Stunden locker durch den Fürther Stadtwald + Umgebung. Guiden werde ich  Treffpunkt diesmal nicht an der Alten Veste sondern in Fürth, Karolinenstr. 36 beim Adrenalin, direkt hinter'm Bahnhof.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Beerchen (29. Juni 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 11Uhr, ca. 2 Stunden locker durch den Fürther Stadtwald + Umgebung. Guiden werde ich  Treffpunkt diesmal nicht an der Alten Veste sondern in Fürth, Karolinenstr. 36 beim Adrenalin, direkt hinter'm Bahnhof.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Darf ich auch mitfahren ???
In der Gegend war ich nämlich noch nie unterwegs (und schon garnicht mit einem Guide).
Was für Strecken hast Du denn vor ??? (Straßen, Schotterwege, Waldwege oder Single-Trails ???)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2006)

jo, klar, schau einfach vorbei. Tempo und Streckenwahl wird halt wie immer spontan entschieden, je nachdem, wer alles mitkommt. Hauptsache, wir verlieren niemanden  Straße versuche ich möglichst zu vermeiden, vom Rest gibts 'ne gute Mischung, mit Schwerpunkt Singletrails  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Beerchen (29. Juni 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> jo, klar, schau einfach vorbei. Tempo und Streckenwahl wird halt wie immer spontan entschieden, je nachdem, wer alles mitkommt. Hauptsache, wir verlieren niemanden  Straße versuche ich möglichst zu vermeiden, vom Rest gibts 'ne gute Mischung, mit Schwerpunkt Singletrails
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


SUPER ...  
wenn nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt diesmal nicht an der Alten Veste sondern in Fürth, Karolinenstr. 36 beim Adrenalin, direkt hinter'm Bahnhof.


Prima, fast vor der Haustür.  

Hoffe nur, dass ich das rechtzeitig schaffe, da ich nach 'nem langen Abend morgens noch ein Auto nach Nürnberg bringen muss. Aber wird schon klappen.

Ist 'ne Einkehr geplant oder fahren wir "nur"?


Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Wie lang soll denn die Tour werden? Hmm.

@ Riddick

Kann man behilflich sein?


----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang soll denn die Tour werden? Hmm.


Na bei ca. 2 Stunden wird's nicht weiter werden als gestern.  Also komm gefälligst mit, wenn Du nicht mit "fichteln" fährst. Kann Dich sogar von Nürnberg (Weißer Turm) per U-Bahn mit nach Fürth nehmen. Das Adrenalin ist direkt hinterm Hauptbahnhof.




> Kann man behilflich sein?


Nö, ist ja nix Wildes. Muss am Vorabend nur mal wieder den Fahrer spielen, und bringe den Wagen dann morgens wieder zurück.


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Na bei ca. 2 Stunden wird's nicht weiter werden als gestern.  Also komm gefälligst mit, wenn Du nicht mit "fichteln" fährst. Kann Dich sogar von Nürnberg (Weißer Turm) per U-Bahn mit nach Fürth nehmen. Das Adrenalin ist direkt hinterm Hauptbahnhof.



Jo, wann wäre das? Kann ich mir ja noch überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (29. Juni 2006)

Huhuu zusammen
Würfelchen und ich wollen auch mit.   
Ist ja sozusagen Ihr Elternhaus das Adrenalin   
vlg Andrea


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Da ist ja meine Kuschelpartnerin wieder


----------



## Andrea35 (29. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ja meine Kuschelpartnerin wieder




Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaas?? Ein Smily ohne Herzchen???     
Unglaublich!!!  

Hallihallo


----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wann wäre das? Kann ich mir ja noch überlegen


Wir sollten spätestens um 10:45 Uhr vom "Weißen Turm" losfahren, damit wir pünktlich sind.




			
				Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuu zusammen
> Würfelchen und ich wollen auch mit.


Dann war das gestern Dein "Sonntagsausflugs-Bike"?


----------



## Andrea35 (29. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das gestern Dein "Sonntagsausflugs-Bike"?



  Nööööööööööööö!!! Ich fahr doch auch Sonntag mit Würfelchen   Dann stell ich euch beide mal vor ok???


----------



## dienici (30. Juni 2006)

Will auch mit!!!
Beerchen hat ja meine Nummer und sagt mir vielleicht bescheid, falls sich was ändert 
Dann lern ich hoffentlich auch mal dein Würfelchen kennen.

Also bis Sonntag

Gruß Nici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2006)

@andrea
die Touren mit dem Oberförster bitte nur mit Helm fahren!


----------



## Beerchen (30. Juni 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mit!!!
> Beerchen hat ja meine Nummer und sagt mir vielleicht bescheid, falls sich was ändert
> Dann lern ich hoffentlich auch mal dein Würfelchen kennen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Nici,
werd wahrscheinlich mit StraBa bzw. UBa bis Fürth Hbf. fahren
(sonst bin ich ja schon tot bis ich am Treffpunkt ankomme  ).
Werd auf jeden Fall anrufen, vielleicht können wir dann zusammen hinfahr'n.

vlG
Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @andrea
> die Touren mit dem Oberförster bitte nur mit Helm fahren!



was soll denn das heißen? Wenn du einfach ohne zu schauen eine Steilstufe runterfährst und danach vollkommen überrascht bist, das du das fahren konntest, ist das nicht mein Problem   Und genau das Stück bin ich ja auch nur wegen dir gefahren  

Aber hast schon Recht Katja: letzten Herbst war das nicht so lustig, als wir nach der Tour mit dem Alpenverein die Sanis geholt haben wegen ordentlicher Gehirnerschütterung eines Teilnehmers. incl. mehrfach gebrochenem Helm. Da will ich nicht wissen, wie das ohne Helm ausgegangen wäre.

@Riddick: erstmal ist keine Einkehr geplant. Wenn natürlich Interesse besteht und keiner der Mitfahrer was dagegen hat, dann können wir das natürlich noch ändern. Sprich es schadet nix, ein wenig Kleingeld mitzunehmen.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2006)

nein Stephan das hat nix mit dir und deiner Fahrweise zu tun sondern generell.
Trailpassagen nur mit Helm, man kÃ¶nnte sagen gut das ist die eigene Verantwortung aber letzt endlich ist es nicht lustig wenn einer sabbernd neben dir sitztâ¦
Klar schaut ein Helm nicht gerade so toll aus, aber weiss meinst du wie du ausschaust wenn was passiert ohne Helm, das schaut alles andere als sexy aus


----------



## dienici (30. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nici,
> werd wahrscheinlich mit StraBa bzw. UBa bis Fürth Hbf. fahren
> (sonst bin ich ja schon tot bis ich am Treffpunkt ankomme  ).
> Werd auf jeden Fall anrufen, vielleicht können wir dann zusammen hinfahr'n.
> ...




Is kein Thema, fahrn halt dann mit der U-Bahn. Nach Fürth zieht sich des immer so. Treffpunkt mach mer kurzfristig aus.


----------



## Blackcycle (30. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich meld mich auch mal an. 

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## oli30 (30. Juni 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 11Uhr, ca. 2 Stunden locker durch den Fürther Stadtwald + Umgebung. Guiden werde ich  Treffpunkt diesmal nicht an der Alten Veste sondern in Fürth, Karolinenstr. 36 beim Adrenalin, direkt hinter'm Bahnhof.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



also sonntag 11 uhr falls ichs finde.! hoffe das rege beteiligung da ist. lockere runde hört sich gut an. bis dann an alle.
oli


----------



## Andrea35 (30. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @andrea
> die Touren mit dem Oberförster bitte nur mit Helm fahren!




Hallihallo blacksurf,
aber sicher doch  nicht nur die Touren mit dem Oberförster .
Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank. 

vlg Andrea


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich morgen auf meine Kosten am Buck komme dann bin ich So dabei


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juli 2006)

also nach langem hin und her ... der lowfat und meine wenigkeit 
würden auch gerne mitkommen. treffpunkt und uhrzeit haben sich
ja nicht geändert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (1. Juli 2006)

ja, ich werde auch dabei sein, um die Fürther Gegend mal besser kennenzulernen. Ich muss um 13:15 wieder abdampfen. Mit dem Einkehrschwung wirds also nix.

edit:
@ wotan
bringe bitte das trikot mit


----------



## StefanS. (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

darf ich auch noch mitfahren? Kenne mich nur in den Wälder von Erlangen aus und würde gerne was neues kennenlernen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2006)

jo, klar, schau vorbei. Macht euch doch keinen Streß von wegen "darf ich auch mitkommen?". Wer da ist, ist da und darf auch mitfahren. Ist ja keine elitäre Snob-Veranstaltung mit Türstehern und Gesichtskontrolle  

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit stehen noch, 11Uhr in Fürth, Karolinenstr. 36 vorm Adrenalin.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juli 2006)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> bringe bitte das trikot mit



ay ay kapitän, liegen im auto. kannste einen schlauch mitbringen?
ich glaube meine sind irgendwie irgendwohin diiiiiiifundiert....


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Ich bin aweng späht drann, aber würde vielleicht auch gern mitfahrn,hat sich am zeit und traffpunkt was geändert,muss meine kiste erst noch ins auto backen und nach fürth fahren,vielleicht schaffs ich ja noch
Gruss peter


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

würde auch gerne mitkommen, aber ich hab leider kein auto und auch kein plan von der fürther innenstadt 

naja net so schlimm nächstes mal gibts bestimmt ne mitfahrgelegenheit.

ich grill dann heute


----------



## Riddick (2. Juli 2006)

Setz Dich in 'nen Zug, der am Fürther Hbf hält. Vom Bahnsteig aus kannst Du schon das Adrenalin sehen; liegt direkt entgegengesetzt vom Bahnhofsgebäude (180°-Drehung).  Vorallem dürfte die Horde Biker nicht zu übersehen sein.


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

jo ich guck mal vllt. wird das heut doch noch was.

wie lange soll die fahrt denn werden und wo fahrt ihr lang?


----------



## Riddick (2. Juli 2006)

Dauer ca. 2 Stunden, wahrscheinlich Richtung Fürther Stadtwald (Alte Veste). So, jetzt muss ich aber los, noch schnell ein Auto wegbringen. Du solltest Dich auch langsam auf die Socken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

der zug fÃ¤hrt um 10:41
hat sich geklÃ¤rt: Fahrrad kostet 1,30â¬ und mich selber nochmal 2,60â¬

naja das nÃ¤chste mal komm ich mit.


----------



## viontour (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo bin neu hier und komme einfach auch mal mit.

bis gleich!!!!


----------



## Beerchen (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Biker,

eine schöne Runde war's  
Danke an *reo-fahrer*, der den Guide gemacht hat 

und nach über 2 Stunden kreuz und quer durch den Wald war der Einkehrschwung im Biergarten bei der alten Veste einfach perfekt  




und sogar das poröse Schwämmchen ist nach den strapazen noch tapfer nach Hause geradelt  





wenn Ihr mal wieder so eine Runde dreht, sagt mir bitte Bescheid ...
da bin ich immer wieder dabei  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

wie ich sehe seit ihr alle ein paar altersstufen höher als ich...


----------



## Beerchen (2. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe seit ihr alle ein paar altersstufen höher als ich...


Ja ... heute war der jüngste, mit 23 jahren, *SpongeBob* (glaub ich zumindest)

Gruß
Martin



			
				Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> eine schöne Runde war's
> Danke an *reo-fahrer*, der den Guide gemacht hat
> ...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Juli 2006)

nochmals dank an den guide, war ne schöne runde..
wotan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (2. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> und sogar das poröse Schwämmchen ist nach den strapazen noch tapfer nach Hause geradelt




Als ihr außer Sichtweite wart bin ich einfach umgefallen und liegenh geblieben


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Als ihr außer Sichtweite wart bin ich einfach umgefallen und liegenh geblieben



lol lustig  (ich weiß schon was ihr meint^^)


----------



## Andrea35 (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo  
war ein super Tag heute. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.  
Ich bin auch wieder dabei, wenn es passt.  
War für mich das erstemal in so einer großen Runde. 
vlg Andrea  
ps. schade, dass dieser "Anstifter"  (oli30) nicht dabei war.


----------



## dienici (3. Juli 2006)

War echt klasse gestern und ein grosses Dankeschön an unsern Guide, hat echt Spass gemacht. 
Bin auf jeden wieder dabei, wenn was geht auch wenn mir im Moment so ziemlich alles weh tut, aber egal.
Schaut doch bitte mal nach Schwämmchen, net das der immer noch irgenwo rumliegt 
Also bis demnächst


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2006)

hier mal die Karte mit der Tour:






MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Juli 2006)

Und ich war dabei 

Aber voll komisch, alle sahen noch so fit aus und ich wollte eigentlich nur noch nach Hause


----------



## oli30 (9. Juli 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> war ein super Tag heute. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
> Ich bin auch wieder dabei, wenn es passt.
> War für mich das erstemal in so einer großen Runde.
> ...


oh je, dieser anstifter hatte ein kleines problem und is unendlich traurig deswegen      . das is aber nu vergangenheit und beim nächsten mal bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. sowas passiert mir nimmer. ich hoffe bis bald und das ich euch alle mal kennenlerne. bis bald mal. oli


----------

